# Simon, the piano man



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

When I was 8, I took piano lessons from a wonderful lady with a huge heart. One week, I walked over to my lesson, and noticed she had two small kittens in her screened-in porch area...one a tiny gray female, and the other, a small Siamese mix male. I asked her if she got new pets, and she said that she had gone to the grocery store, and as she was crossing the railroad tracks, these kittens started to follow her car. She fed them some ground beef and a bit of tuna, and they hopped inside her vehicle. I instantly fell in love with them, and she told me that they were going to go to the local animal shelter later that day. I went home and told my mother of the kittens, and she was fairly certain that we didn't need a cat...but agreed to go to the shelter and visit them anyway with my sister and father. Well, apparently the gray female had been snatched up immediately by a family, but the Siamese baby remained...and my entire family was completely sold on him. We ended up returning to our home with Simon, and there he became our loving companion for 17 years...until he finally went blind, struggled with high blood pressure, and began having strokes...we laid him to rest in November of last year. He had a long and happy life, and it was time for him to pass over to the Rainbow Bridge.

We won't ever forget him...he was such a wonderful friend!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

What a wonderful story... makes my heart sing... thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a beautiful story - thank you for sharing 
Rest in peace, Simon


----------

